# You last visited



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2009)

What is the criteria for this updating on the forum for a user? I notice that even though I have opened and closed IE and been to the forums several times since about 7:30 pm and it is about 10:45pm now, my last visited time is still August 12, 2009 at 07:28 AM.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2009)

1)  Were you logged into TUG each time you visited?

2)  Go to your user profile and see if you have the correct time zone selected?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> 1)  Were you logged into TUG each time you visited?
> 
> 2)  Go to your user profile and see if you have the correct time zone selected?



I always have it setup to keep me logged in. The correct time zone is selected. Right now it shows; You last visited: August 12, 2009 at 10:51 PM. This is accurate now. There must be a certain amount of time you have to be out of the BBS before it resets.


----------

